# how much to pay for t-shirt models



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

What do you guys think would be reasonable to pay for pictures of a model wearing your shirts? 

I saw the pricing on t-shirtmodels.com but wanted to know what your thoughts were. 

It seems like it could get expensive, having to pay the photographer for an hour plus the model for an hour. 

I'd think they'd both want at least $50 an hour so the tshirtmodels.com price seems like a good price? 

Do you guys usually pay by the hour or by the picture or what?


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

Most photo shoots are per hour and are usually about $50 an hour for the photographer. I'm not to sure if you wanna go with t-shirtmodels.com unless you want to spend over $200. Your best bet would be to get your friends to model and get a photographer who charges $50 per hour. Even better, get your own digital camera for about $150 and take your own pictures for free.


----------



## markthenewguy (Mar 17, 2008)

Would you take your pictures with a backdrop or outdoors or what? Special photo lighting like in portrait photos?


----------



## cyclonearts (Jul 8, 2007)

I've seen either one executed great. Sites like Threadless and Enclothe go with outdoors shots but a bigger label I've recently worked with (Coogi) does all their shots on a blank white backdrop. Both are cool. As far as the lighting, of course if its outdoors make sure its a sunny day, and if its indoors you could probably improvise with one of those desk lamps with a bendable neck. Just aim it towards the person from different angles until you've got the lighting you want.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Use this opportunity to go up and talk to that special girl or guy you have had your eye on but never actually talked to. 
Tell them you started a t-shirt company and they can be the figurehead of the business, tell them you are hiring a photographer and they can keep the final photo prints for a portfolio. 
Viola!!! You have your free hottie for your pics. 

Other idea would be to have a contest on your website for girls and guys to send in pics of them in your shirts, and that after say 3 months you will pick a winner and they will win prizes, a photoshoot or something like that. 
Could get expensive depends on your budget and how many shirts you think you would sell off of the idea.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

A friend of mine and myself are actually going to model shirts for Xeon. 
So look around, you can always find freebies.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

you can easily do this for free. post on myspace, craigslist and all of those places that you are looking for a photographer and a model. tell them that they can get prints for there portfolio. also you can give them some shirts for there time.

you can do this for very cheap. just make sure you dont come off as a creep. make sure you have a private place to have them change. also make sure you have drinks and stuff in case the shoot runs a while.

you may not get the greatest shots but if you dont you can find another one or pay for one.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Photoshop will help a lot too. Find someone or teach yourself. Thats what all the big boys do for their magazines, they shop them all day long.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

*From Ryan:*


> A friend of mine and myself are actually going to model shirts for Xeon.
> So look around, you can always find freebies.


Hello? That's supposed to be a secret!   

Nah, just kidding. 

Take care, dude.
Xeon


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

I mean......He is paying me a ton of money cause i am so desired to model tees. 

I passed down Ed Hardy for him....lol

Sorry dude, didnt know it was a secret.....


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

We've just setup a photo shoot with a local photographer. We're paying about $100 per male model for about a 5-hour shoot. The photographer is charging $150. We'll get a couple hundred professional photos that we'll be able to choose from for our site and marketing and it will cost us about $500. Not too bad.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t147.html#post612

Heya Mark!

Here's a link to an older thread with some more dialogue on that service and this situation. 
Rodney used them for last years contest tees. 

Take care!
Kelly


----------



## tommyr (Apr 9, 2008)

Peace2TheRest said:


> Use this opportunity to go up and talk to that special girl or guy you have had your eye on but never actually talked to.
> Tell them you started a t-shirt company and they can be the figurehead of the business, tell them you are hiring a photographer and they can keep the final photo prints for a portfolio.
> Viola!!! You have your free hottie for your pics.
> 
> ...


That is perfect!


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

$100, for 5 hours???

Got a good deal in my opinion, that is pretty cheap for models, especially if they are pros, and have all their teeth lol. 

Jk, good score. Should post some of the pics after you get them done.


----------



## mikelschwarz (Apr 12, 2008)

i think we got a good deal too. thankfully we're in LA and there's an abundance of models. our photographer is young, but his work is really good. intensity studios.


----------



## Peace2TheRest (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice score, I am in a small town, with limited resources in the ways of photographers so....gunna have to get creative. 

Models are easy to come by. 
But if you are looking for a certain look then I could see why you would want to pay for it.


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

A jeweller I knew some time ago had his brother print mail drop catalogues for him. What he did was spend a few days in his local shopping mall, observing attractive young women who were into bling. He approached them offering free product in return for modelling. If they were young, he gave them his contact number and asked that their parents call. He ended up with the models he needed and even used two of their mothers as well. The cost to him was very little, probably no more than what it would cost you to do the same with tee's. Today of course you have the advantage of cheap digital photography. I would prefer to use a contrasting background to suit the design. Remember, it is the tee you want to feature-not the background. Most professional photographers and models will charge a minimum number of hours. If you intend retailing on a website, most youngsters will love that idea since they are aware of facebook etc.
The friend I mentioned above gained a lot of business from friends of the models. A model who is into printed apparel will have a circle of friends also into the same. Word of mouth market. GOOD LUCK


----------

